# [Commentaire] Sur le virage de la documentation Gentoo.

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, je viens de lire ceci :

http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20051114-newsletter.xml

À première vue il semble rien y avoir de spécial, sauf que j'ai fait la saut quand j'ai vu qu'ils ont enlever de la documentation officiel le Stage 1 et 2 dans le guide d'installation.

Alors, je pensais que Gentoo était une distribution qui visait la liberté et surtout l'apprentissage, à mon avis faire un stage 3, on apprend pas grand chose, car on installe des binaires et en plus on utilise Genkernel la plupart du temps. De plus, la machine n'est pas optimiser comme avec un stage 1 et 2.

On ne laisse plus le choix comme avant.

Moi j'ai installé mon Gentoo en 30 heures et j'ai utilisé un Stage 2.

Une chose est sûr, j'espère qu'ils vont garder les 3 stage,car je veux rester libre d'optimiser mon Gentoo comme je veux.

Par contre, j'ai vu aussi qu'on peut défaire ce qu'on a fait avec le stage 3 en recompilant le système après l'avoir installé(perte de temps à mon avis), mais pourquoi pas avoir mis une note pour dire que le stage 1 et 2 c'est pas pour les débutants et le stage 3 c'est la marche à suivre les débutants.

Tant qu'à moi, j'ai installé Gentoo pour apprendre quelque chose et travailler pour que ça fonctionne.

Si j'avais voulu que ça soit facile, j'aurais installé une Ubuntu à place.

Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez de tout ça ?

Je viens de relire la doc et voici ce que c'est marqué

Veuillez utiliser une archive stage3, car les installations à partir des stage1 et stage2 ne sont plus supportées....

----------

## Trevoke

La doc dit ceci : 

 *Quote:*   

> While Gentoo still offers stage1 and stage2 tarballs, the official installation method uses the stage3 tarball. If you are interested in performing a Gentoo installation using a stage1 or stage2 tarball, please read the Gentoo FAQ on How do I Install Gentoo Using a Stage1 or Stage2 Tarball?

 

De plus, voici ce que le tout debut de cette section nous dit:

 *Quote:*   

> The Gentoo Handbook only describes a Gentoo installation using a stage3 tarball. However, Gentoo still provides stage1 and stage2 tarballs. This is for development purposes (the Release Engineering team starts from a stage1 tarball to obtain a stage3) but shouldn't be used by users: a stage3 tarball can very well be used to bootstrap the system. You do need a working Internet connection.

 

Je ne vois pas ton probleme, en fait... ?

----------

## anigel

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez de tout ça ?
> 
> Je viens de relire la doc et voici ce que c'est marqué
> 
> Veuillez utiliser une archive stage3, car les installations à partir des stage1 et stage2 ne sont plus supportées....

 

Pour ma part, je n'ai effectué qu'une seule install en stage1, juste "histoire de voir". Persévérer dans cette voie relèvait plus de la perte de temps qu'autre chose, car de toute façon, après quelques semaines, tous les paquets affectés étaient mis à jour. Et, comme tu le soulignes, on peut tout à fait "tweaker" son système, même après un stage3.

Pour les utilisateurs vraiment intéressés par un stage1, je ne crois pas que le fait que ce ne soit plus supporté officiellement par le handbook soit un frein : reconnaissons-le, ce n'est pas le 1er venu qui démarre sur un stage1 (il doit y avoir des exceptions, mais déjà que Gentoo en elle-même rebute la plupart, alors "Gentoo from scratch"...  :Laughing: ). Les derniers message que j'avais lu sur ce sujet parlaient plus d'un "split" de la doc, que d'une suppression de la partie stage 1 & 2 d'ailleurs.

Bref, pour mon petit cas personnel, cela ne change rien. Ca doit représenter une somme de travail conséquente que de maintenir ces différentes méthodes d'install, surtout sachant que la plupart des utilisateurs sont passés par du stage3. C'est peut-être là aussi que réside le problème ?

Bref, de là à comparer un stage3 à ubuntu... Ne commençons pas à troller, je vous en prie  :Laughing:  !

----------

## _droop_

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alors, je pensais que Gentoo était une distribution qui visait la liberté et surtout l'apprentissage, à mon avis faire un stage 3, on apprend pas grand chose, car on installe des binaires et en plus on utilise Genkernel la plupart du temps. De plus, la machine n'est pas optimiser comme avec un stage 1 et 2.
> 
> On ne laisse plus le choix comme avant.
> ...

 

Bonjour.

Si mes souvenirs sont bons : stage 1 : compilation des outils (gcc) (en 2 passes). stage 2 : compilation du système.

Actuellement, tu peux aussi installer un stage 3, mettre à jour le make.conf et faire un "emerge -pe world".

A priori, tu dois obtenir à peu près la même chose. D'un point de vue optimisation, les deux méthodes te fournissent les applis compilés pour ton systèmes. La deuxième méthode doit même aller plus vite (gcc n'est compilé qu'une seule fois).

Donc, si je ne me trompe pas, la "suppression" (ce qui n'est pas le cas) du stage 1 n'entraine pas de grosse modifications pour le système. Par contre, ca va permettre d'avoir moins de support à faire pour les développeurs, ce qui apparait être une bonne chose.

Bonne journée.

----------

## Trevoke

Oui, on dirait bien que les developpeurs essaient juste de minimiser les degats dans le forum "Problems installing Gentoo"  :Smile: 

Anigel : j'ai commence avec un stage 1 la premiere fois, mais on est tous d'accord que je suis fou   :Laughing: 

La peur de l'OP vient peut-etre du fait qu'on est moins exposes a certains details de Gentoo si on ne passe pas par un stage1, mais aucune des etapes initiatiques ne sont evitees, donc on ne perd rien. Quelqu'un qui ne veut pas compiler son propre kernel ou faire ses propres partitions ne viendra toujours pas faire joujou par ici...

----------

## netfab

Salut,

 *Quote:*   

> à mon avis faire un stage 3, on apprend pas grand chose, car on installe des binaires et en plus on utilise Genkernel la plupart du temps.

 

Pas du tout. J'ai effectué 6 ou 7 install de gentoo sur des machines différentes, toujours en stage3, et je n'ai jamais utilisé Genkernel.

Il faudra m'expliquer ce que la commande :

```

./bootstrap.sh

```

T'apprend en plus par rapport à un stage3.

Je n'ai jamais effectué de stage 1 ou 2, parce que d'après ce que j'ai compris, çà apporte plus d'emm***** qu'autre chose, pour un intérêt limité. Oui, le système est optimisé au début, et puis avec le temps c'est kif kif. Mais libre à toi de le faire.

Je suis sûr que la plupart des personnes qui arrivent la première fois sur gentoo doivent se dire qu'elles n'ont jamais autant appris à propos d'un environnement GNU/Linux. En tout cas, c'est mon cas.

Et regarde ce nombre de personnes qui grandit, qui grandit : clique sur le lien statistiques en haut de cette page.

Alors, dans ce contexte, je comprend la décision des développeurs.

----------

## Leander256

J'ai toujours installé ma Gentoo en stage 1 (oui, même la première fois, j'étais jeune en ce temps-là et c'était mieux avant, etc.  :Razz: ), je n'ai jamais eu de problème puisque je me contentais de suivre la doc. Mais bon sang que c'est long  :Laughing: . Alors le fait que par défaut on passe en stage 3 ne me dérange absolument pas puisque les divers stages 3 proposés sont optimisés pour les processeurs les plus courants. Ça permet d'avoir en 5 minutes ce qui prenait facilement 2 heures quand on partait du stage 1. 

Maintenant le seul petit problème que je vois là-dedans, c'est que les USE flags ne sont pas optimisés dès le départ, mais il faut reconnaître que la majorité des paquets système fonctionnent très bien (et ne sont pas surchargés) avec les USE par défaut. Et puis tu peux maintenant utiliser l'option --newuse d'emerge pour recompiler les paquets concernés par un changement de USE flags (et t'éviter un inutile emerge -e world).

Donc en définitive : une documentation plus claire (parce que les "si vous êtes passé par un stage x, faites ou une faites pas cette étape" ne font que compliquer celle-ci), moins de gens perdus, moins de temps perdu, je pense qu'on y gagne tous. Une Gentoo c'est déjà assez côton à maîtriser, mettre à jour, réparer, etc. donc je ne pense pas que tu puisses vraiment te plaindre (d2_racing) que cela la rende plus facile. Si tu veux vraiment mettre les mains dans le cambouis à l'installation (et ne pas te contenter de lancer u nscript qui fait tout pour toi), essaye une LFS ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Leander me fait penser, en fait, a un commentaire qui est peut-etre tres a-propos ici.

Quand j'etais jeune, pour aller a l'ecole, on marchait! Pieds nus! Dans le blizzard! Et ca montait dans les deux sens!

----------

## d2_racing

Je me plain pas, c'est juste que je pensais que c'était un recul par rapport à l'optimisation de la machine.

Enfin, il faut dire aussi que j'ai monté une documentation complet à partir d'un stage 2 pour ma machine.

Avec tout le detail.

Donc, je vais devoir réajuster le tout et c'est bien correct comme ça.

Je suis bien content d'apprendre que ça va accéléré l'installation.

Si je peux recompiler ma machine avec les uses que je veux, c'est correct pour moi.

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si je peux recompiler ma machine avec les uses que je veux, c'est correct pour moi.
> 
> 

 

... emerge --newuse world  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

Pour compléter un peu le débat, il faut bien se rendre compte qu'un compilateur, c'est quand même un outil déterministe. Autrement dit : en partant du même code, et en utilisant le même compilateur avec les mêmes réglages, vous obtiendrez rigoureusement le même binaire, au bit près.

Ce qui signifie donc que quelqu'un qui fait le bootstrap du stage1, sans rien customiser, aboutira à un stage3, ni plus, ni moins (avec 3H de retard, quand même).

Et, quelqu'un qui va directement fignoler ses USE flags aboutira rigoureusement à la même chose qu'un stage3 installé directement, et recompilé ensuite (emerge world -e).

Pour avoir des binaires différents d'un stage3, en partant d'un stage1, il faut modifier un ou plusieurs des paramètres suivants :

les USE flags avant la compilation

les CFLAGS

la version du compilateur (d'où l'intérêt grandissant pour gcc4)

----------

## shingara

C'est sur que moi aussi j'ai fait une install en stage 1 et a part le fait que j'ai mis simplement 72h de compilation au total contre un petit 30h pour un stage 3, je n'ai pas trop vu la difference. Mais bon, je comprend un peu les développeurs qui grace a cette suppression de documentation vont peut etre avoir un peu moins d'assistance a faire.

Mais ayant lu un peu la liste de diffusion sur la documentation,  je peux vous dire que ceux qui ont créer la documentation ont plus pris ca pour une mini attaque contre une mauvaise documentation, ou mail fait. Et ca c'est bien dommage, car la doc est a mon avis très bien faite.

----------

## Faust_

salut

perso quand j'ai voulu installer linux pour la 1ere fois, je suis venu a gentoo justement parce qu'il y avait le stage 1, que ca me permettait de mettre les mains dans le camboui et de vraiment decouvrir le systeme a la base

je crois que s'il n'y avait eu que le stage 3, j'aurai opte pour une distribution toute faite style suse (pas taper  :Smile: ) car ubuntu n'existait pas encore et que debian apres avoir simplement boote sur le cd d'install avait faillit me degouter de linux avant d'avoir teste

je ne dis pas que le stage 3 n'est pas bien, je ne l'ai jamais teste mais pour debuter le stage 1 etait vraiment ce qu'il me fallait pour apprendre les commandes de bases 

enfin bon je trouve quand meme dommage ce revirement qui en plus vient s'ajouter a l'installeur graphique  :Sad: 

a mon sens l'installation de gentoo perd de son charme

----------

## Trevoke

Faust_ : il faut reconnaitre la verite. Anigel a raison : le stage 3, tout ce que tu fais, c'est gagner du temps.

Apres, de toute facon, si tu veux vraiment customizer ton systeme, tu emerges la toolchain plusieurs fois avec des CFLAGS particulier, tu fais un ou deux emerge -e world, etc etc.. Mais de toute facon, tu peux faire tout ca a partir d'un systeme qui marche, donc tu peux t'en servir pendant que tu l'optimises!

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *Faust_ wrote:*   

> enfin bon je trouve quand meme dommage ce revirement qui en plus vient s'ajouter a l'installeur graphique 
> 
> a mon sens l'installation de gentoo perd de son charme

 

Il ne faut pas oublier que gentoo n'a pas pour vocation d'etre une distribution basée sur les sources... mais une distribution optimisable comme on le veux et avec laquelle on peut vraiment faire tout ce que l'on veux...

voir : la philosophie de la gentoo http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/philosophy.xml

De plus l'installateur graphique n'est qu'une option, et le restera, et il n'empeche pas les choix... il les presente juste

----------

## Faust_

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Faust_ : il faut reconnaitre la verite. Anigel a raison : le stage 3, tout ce que tu fais, c'est gagner du temps.
> 
> Apres, de toute facon, si tu veux vraiment customizer ton systeme, tu emerges la toolchain plusieurs fois avec des CFLAGS particulier, tu fais un ou deux emerge -e world, etc etc.. Mais de toute facon, tu peux faire tout ca a partir d'un systeme qui marche, donc tu peux t'en servir pendant que tu l'optimises!

 

je ne dis pas qu'Anigel a tord car comme je l'ai dis je n'ai jamais teste le stage 3, pour dire vrai je ne sais meme pas comment installer gentoo en dehors d'avec un stage 1, honte a moi  :Smile: 

sinon, je sais que l'on peut passer d'un stage 3 a un stage 1, pas mal de posts ont fleuris sur le sujet depuis quelques temps

en gros je suis un vieux con(servateur), je n'aime pas trop que l'on me perturbe dans mes habitudes   :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Anigel : j'ai commence avec un stage 1 la premiere fois, mais on est tous d'accord que je suis fou  

 

ben alors vu sous cet angle... on est deux dans l'arène  :Mr. Green: 

ceci dit, ce bootstrap date d'il y a deux ans et des brouettes pour moi et depuis ben je n'ai jamais eu à réinstaller from scratch et je n'en vois pas l'intérêt du reste sur cette distribution (ou alors faudra qu'on m'explique...)  :Razz: 

Je viens de mettre une autre gentoo sur la babasse de mes parents et il m'a semblé tout naturel de partir d'un stage3 car je ne voyais plus de raisons objectives de passer par la Lorraine avec mes sabots... pour faire cette installation et là encore... si qq'un se dévoue pour m'expliquer l'intérêt des "3 passes" du bootstrap je veux bien revoir mes positions   :Wink: 

Peut-être pour faire fumer le proc afin de faire mousser "le lait du capuccino" ?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Hmm, j'allais aussi crier au scandale, mais vos avis m'ont fait adopter l'option "Stage 3" pour une base "pas trop geek", bref pour une distro "normale"  :Wink: 

A part le temps perdu, j'ai déjà installé assez de Gentoo que pour avoir les réflexes (dont avoir un make.conf bien mitonné avec les USE qu'il faut)

----------

## sireyessire

faut relativiser, il y a de plus en plus de newbs qui veulent l'installer, ils comprennent rien et commencent un stage 1 d'où problème. Ce que les dévels veulent c'est que les newbs soient guidés tout seuls vers une installation en stage 3, donc tant qu'il me laisse un stage 1 je suis pour.

Trevoke, si vouloir uin stage 2 c'est être fou alors je te rassure tu es pas seul dans ce cas là  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## blasserre

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> faut relativiser, il y a de plus en plus de newbs qui veulent l'installer, ils comprennent rien et commencent un stage 1 d'où problème. Ce que les dévels veulent c'est que les newbs soient guidés tout seuls vers une installation en stage 3, donc tant qu'il me laisse un stage 1 je suis pour.
> 
> Trevoke, si vouloir uin stage 2 c'est être fou alors je te rassure tu es pas seul dans ce cas là 

 

pourtant tu n'as plus besoin d'occuper ta longue soirée d'hiver   :Laughing:  (4 mois ?)

----------

## Enlight

Bah comme ça a été dit, taper ./boostrap.sh ça apporte pas des masses en connaissances, et j'ajouterai que ça n'ajoute rien au "controle" sur le système.

Le seul intérêt d'un stage1 quand il existe un stage2 ou un stage3, concernent ceux qui veulent changer leur ABI, et dans ce cas là avec un bootstrap.sh qui commence par compiler texinfo ou que sais-je, à part des segfault, y'a pas grand chose a espérer.

Sinon mon premier linux c'était une gentoo stage1 aussi, mais que par la suite je n'ai plus installé que des stages3. (sauf pour essayer de faire le cake avec l'ABI)

----------

## Monrake

Personnelement, ma premiere install fut un stage 2 que j'avais essayé d'optimiser le plus possible. J'ai reinstallé mon système il y a environ 3 mois à partir d'un stage 3 et je vois pas la moindre différence à part les heures gagnées durant l'install.

----------

## tuxama

Lavenir de la Gentoo (mais aussi de Linux) passe vraisemblablement par des simplifications qui ne plairont pas à toutes et tous.

Mais combien dutilisateurs se plaindront du plug & play, de ne plus avoir à gérer les affectations dinterruptions, de ne plus avoir à déplacer les cavaliers sur une carte mère, etc. Nous avons pour la majorité adoptée linterface graphique et ses raffinements esthétiques, sa convivialité, etc. Linux est beaucoup plus présent et doit répondre à des problèmes très concrets et beaucoup plus fonctionnels. Sil faut des mois avant de pouvoir jouir dun système performant, configurable à souhaits, maintenu par le plus grand nombre et dont la réactivité face aux divers problèmes techniques est inégalée et sans doute inégalable la seule alternative pour un utilisateur lambda sera une solution propriétaire bien cadrée. Linux nest plus la panache des informaticiens et heureusement, même sils en sont et en seront la pierre angulaire à jamais, en cela rien de regrettable. La publicité disait, le plaisir ne vaut que sil est partagé par tous !!! Cela doit sans trop de difficulté sappliquer ici aussi.

Je suis informaticien, nouveau sous Linux (environ 6 mois), jai installé ma Gentoo depuis le stage1 et aujourdhui je suis content. En revanche si demain je dois commencer au stage3, tant mieux. La simplification, la standardisation me feront perdre certains plaisirs mais jen gagnerai dautres. Ma station sera sans doute plus banale quaujourdhui pour autant je nai pas le sentiment de perdre des libertés.

Mais plus les choses seront simples plus la Gentoo et Linux gagneront dadeptes, donc ont peu imaginer que cela bénéficiera à lOPEN SOURCE en général. Je crois que les développements de Linux et de Gentoo vont dans le bon sens et justement tentent de préserver lessentiel en offrant une réelle plus value face aux solutions propriétaires. Qui ne se plaint pas des activeX, qui a implémenté un système de sécurité déroutant pour lutilisateur final peu au faite de la technologie dans son système ? La liste est longue, mais ils proposeront aussi une interface graphique 3D dans le futur système, capable dutiliser au mieux les capacités de nos supers cartes graphiques ! A mes yeux le débat est ailleurs que sur des problèmes de stage1 et stage2, même si je concède volontiers que je les regretterai peut-être.

Cest un vaste débat et je pense que TOUTES les remarques sont judicieuses et nous permettront peut-être davoir une solution proche de : LE BEURRE, LARGENT DU BEURRE ET LE OU LA CREMIERE.

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, j'ai parlé avec Trevoke, et vu que je suis un Canadien Français et que j'utilise la localisation Fr_CA, alors que je download un stage 1,2,3,4, name it, je dois faire un emerge -e system pour que mon système est les bonnes userlocales.

Alors, le choix du stage m'importe peu, pour vue que la commande emerge -e system reste dans Gentoo je vais être très heureux   :Wink: 

C'est si simple quand il y a des personnes ressources comme sur ce forum  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Tu peux changer les userlocales à l'installation, en tous cas c'est ce que j'ai fait moi en partant d'un stage 1, j'ai créé mes locales pour l'utf8) et emerger ...

----------

## Trevoke

Euh, kopp, en fait c'est exactement ce que lui faisait aussi, mais en partant d'un stage2. Son probleme venait du fait que le stage2 n'etait plus supporte par Gentoo, donc il se demandait comment il devait faire. Je pense lui avoir explique tout ce dont il avait besoin.  :Smile: 

----------

## Leander256

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Salut, j'ai parlé avec Trevoke, et vu que je suis un Canadien Français et que j'utilise la localisation Fr_CA, alors que je download un stage 1,2,3,4, name it, je dois faire un emerge -e system pour que mon système est les bonnes userlocales.

 

On va faire un peu de [off], mais...

Je ne vois pas très bien pourquoi tu as besoin de recompiler tout ton système quand tu changes de locale !? Sans le flag userlocales (et le fichier adéquat dans /etc), la glibc va se compiler avec le support de plusieurs dizaines de locales, et si la tienne n'apparaît pas il suffit de la créer avec la commande localedef.

----------

## kopp

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Euh, kopp, en fait c'est exactement ce que lui faisait aussi, mais en partant d'un stage2. Son probleme venait du fait que le stage2 n'etait plus supporte par Gentoo, donc il se demandait comment il devait faire. Je pense lui avoir explique tout ce dont il avait besoin. 

 

Ah, désolé! Mais dans le post au quel je répondais il disait :

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> alors que je download un stage 1,2,3,4, name it,

 

d'où ma réponse...

----------

## Trevoke

C'est pour simplifier son howto. J'avoue qu'on part completement dans le [OFF], mais ca a a voir avec lui et le debut du thread..

Il a un manuel pour les utilisateurs de Gentoo de son universite, pour qu'ils installent. C'etait a partir d'un stage2. Je lui ai dit que tout marcherait nickel, il avait juste a remplacer le stage2 par stage3.

Maintenant, s'il veut optimiser l'installation, en effet, il n'a plus qu'a regarder le HOWTO de Zdra : Comment apprendre le francais a Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

@ tuxama:

euh là je suis pas trop d'accord. 

Que l'avenir de Linux en général passe par une simplification, cela est très vrai et a déjà fortement commencé. Maintenant, la gentoo est très loin de cibler l'utilisateur lambda qui ne cherche pas à comprendre. Je vois vraiment pas pourquoi quelqu'un qui veut que ça marche direct irait choisir une distribution dont le but principal est de tout compiler. La gentoo n'a jamais et ne devrait pas à mon avis se focaliser sur cette cible car elle ne peut rivaliser avec des distributions out of the box, qui sont toute GUI et très proche du mode d'utilisation windosien.

Donc le seul intéret de ce revirement dans la documentation c'est d'éviter les mêmes questions des newbs, question qui la plupart du temps se résolvent assez simplement et en lisant la doc. Indirectement on favorise donc un courant vicieux de "je me la pète parce que je suis sous gentoo alors que je comprends rien à ce que je fais" ce qui n'apportera rien ni à la communauté gentoo, ni à l'open-source en général car ce genre de personne lorsqu'elle rencontrera un bug dira dans le meilleur des cas "AMARCHPU" ce qui fait perdre du temps à tout le monde. Généralement ils vont abandonner rapidement et passeront le reste de leur temps à faire une mauvaise pub à l'open-source et à linux en disant j'ai essayé c'est de la merde.

des personnes comme ça ferait mieux d'installer un truc graphique et basta.

Sous gentoo je te rappelle que tu es loin de pouvoir dire ça :  *Quote:*   

> Nous avons pour la majorité adoptée linterface graphique et ses raffinements esthétiques, sa convivialité, etc.

 

car il y a beaucoup de gens, dont moi  :Mr. Green:  qui sont absoluement pas convaincu par la gui et qui s'en passe assez souvent: mplayer, graver, coder.... après c'est un choix qu'on te laisse et sous gentoo toute la configuration reste essentiellement tournée vers de l'édition de fichiers texte (donc vim powa, ou autres si affinité)

@Enlight:

je suis pas trop d'accord avec ton analyse réductrice du stage 1, le fait de taper la commande bootstrap devrait t'inciter à comprendre ce que tu fais et pourquoi, mais là encore je me fais surement encore des illusions... (et pis le stage 3 il a pas le ntpl, alors il faut feinter en refaisant ... bref autant recommencer au début.)

@blasserre: c'est vrai j'ai plus besoin d'occuper de longues soirées d'hiver  :Wink:  mais c'est pas le stage1 & 2 qui s'en chargeait car tu gagnes pas énormément de temps. ça va quand même super vite le 

```
scripts/bootstrap.sh && emerge system
```

 .

----------

## Enlight

@ sireyessire : bah honnetement je pense que moins d'1% des gens ayant lancé la commande ./boostrap.sh on lu le script, de la même façon qu'on a tous compilé gcc sans en lire les sources (ou au moins sans les maitriser).

Après comme je le dis c'est le script en lui même que je trouve décevant dans la mesure où il ne commence pas par la création d'un gcc statique, il ne permets pas la modification d'ABI qu'un bootstrap à la LFS permets (c'est d'ailleurs probablement mon prochain défi, bootstraper à la LFS sous gentoo sans que ça ne devienne le bronx, mais d'abord les partiels :/)

Sinon pour les NPTL (j'ai grave peur de dire un grosse connerie là) il me semble qu'a present ce sont les threads par defauts de la glibc, non? Maintenant je pense que gentoo permets toujours de vivre sans et le stage 3 ne les intègre pas, mais bon un emerge glibc et le tour est joué, non?

----------

## Pixys

Ben moi j'ai toujours fait mes installes à partir du stage 1 (et des install j'en ai fait: je suis LE Formateur fou!) parce qu'à chaque fois que je faisais à partir d'un stage 2 ou 3 j'avais "plus" de problèmes genre les fichiers ou portage à mettre à jour.....

Enfin c'est peut-être mon PC qui est une tête de cochon; toujours est-il qu'il refuse que lui réinstalle XP c'est tout simplement impossible: après l'inspection du matos il bloque version d'XP craquée ou pas.

Mais bon si il faut passé par un stage 3 faudra bien s'y plier

----------

## Trevoke

M'enfin vous etes tous fous?

ON N'EST PAS OBLIGES DE PASSER PAR LE STAGE3! C'EST SEULEMENT L'OPTION INDIQUEE PAR DEFAUT DANS LE MANUEL!

Rogntudju.

----------

## Pixys

Oui oui panique pas   :Very Happy:   mais l'ennui c'est que maintenant les débutants ne débuteront plus par un stage 1 or c'est vraiment le pied de se faire chier quelque temps (ça rend humble) et puis c'est rigolo de faire chauffer son processeur très fort -le P4 pourrait faire cuire 1 steack, faudrait que j'essaye tiens!-

----------

## sireyessire

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> @ sireyessire : bah honnetement je pense que moins d'1% des gens ayant lancé la commande ./boostrap.sh on lu le script, de la même façon qu'on a tous compilé gcc sans en lire les sources (ou au moins sans les maitriser).
> 
> 

 

oui mais je te disais pas de lire les sources de gcc (juste la doc  :Laughing:  ). Sérieusement tu es pas obligé de lire le script surtout que bon il est pas non plus trnascendant mais c'est quand même mieux de comprendre ce que tu lui demandes de faire par cette commande ...

@ trevoke: oui c'est bien comme ça que je l'avais compris.

----------

## Enlight

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   @ sireyessire : bah honnetement je pense que moins d'1% des gens ayant lancé la commande ./boostrap.sh on lu le script, de la même façon qu'on a tous compilé gcc sans en lire les sources (ou au moins sans les maitriser).
> 
>  
> 
> oui mais je te disais pas de lire les sources de gcc (juste la doc  ). Sérieusement tu es pas obligé de lire le script surtout que bon il est pas non plus trnascendant mais c'est quand même mieux de comprendre ce que tu lui demandes de faire par cette commande ...
> ...

 

C'était exactement l'objet de ma critique, hier soir apres avoir bouffé man, doc en ligne et autre mailing list gcc pendant un p'tit moment, je me dis lance toi coco, je choppe un stage1 je sacrifie ma LFS sur l'autel de maison, là je tune bien mon chtit XFS adorré, je fais mon make.conf :

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp-que-même-pas-tu-peux-pécho-avec -mregparm=3 -freg-struct-return -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe" et j'en passe...

pouf pouf... cd /usr/portage/scripts && ./bootstrap.sh

là je sentais déjà le vent dans mes cheveux, mon dos qui s'écrasais contre le dossier de ma chaise à roulette quand soudain... c'est le drame : SEGFAULT

Hein? Quoi? Qui? d'où??????? ben ouais bootstrap.sh ce malheureux il commence par texinfo ou que sais-je au lien d'attaquer sur un gcc statique :/ et quand le gentil user il veut utiliser ses registres au max plutôt que la stack bah "dans le c.. Lulu!"

Bref ça frustre!

----------

## [vector]

 *Quote:*   

>  ça va quand même super vite le

 

Ca me fait penser que mon portable torche la glibc, Xorg ou Firefox en 20 min de compilation chacun.   :Shocked: 

----------

## d2_racing

Je pense qu'on a été entendu  :Smile:  et on a pas été les seuls à avoir des commentaires :

http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20051128-newsletter.xml

----------

## Enlight

Loin de moi l'idée de vouiloir casser l'ambiance, mais :

 *Quote:*   

> From: Ciaran McCreesh <ciaranm <at> gentoo.org>
> 
> Subject: Re: Decision to remove stage1/2 from installation documentation
> 
> Newsgroups: gmane.linux.gentoo.devel
> ...

 

----------

## tuxama

@sireyessire

J'ai essayé quelques distributions Linux et finalement malgré tout je reste convaincu par la Gentoo. Comprendre comment cela marche, pourquoi cela marche ? Oui, c'est le pied pour "nous" autres passionnés et/ou informaticiens.

Mon amie et mes enfants ont une approche différente du PC en général et de l'informatique en particulier, elles sont beaucoup plus terre à terre. J'ai des amis qui ne connaissent rien à Linux et qui tentent d'essayer, cela va te surprendre mais je leurs ai conseillé Gentoo !!! Pourquoi ? Parce que ça marche, que la doc est bien faite, que la communauté est active et que les forums sont de qualités. Oui, pour certains ce sont des "truffes" (culture mainframe oblige) pour autant je pense qu'il faut niveler par le haut et les aider même s'ils font plus d'erreur que la majorité. Avant de courir il faut apprendre à marcher ! Je ne suis pas convaincu que débuter par une Mandriva ou autre soit bénéfique donc pourquoi perdre son temps ?

Pas de nptl dans le stage 3 ? Perso je nen sais rien, mais la question que je me pose est pourquoi les spécialistes Gentoo ont choisi d'exclure cette option ?

Ok, je nai pas trop de contre argument à topposer dautant que je comprends et partage certains de tes points de vue. Mais sincèrement je pense vraiment que la simplification et la vulgarisation apporteront beaucoup et de ce point de vue MS est une référence incontestable qui règne en maître 95% des pars de marché (hors serveurs) alors que Linux est supérieur à Windows dans bien des domaines ! Voilà le paradoxe qui lui génère des $$ et  à profusions !

----------

## xrtds1

Je comprend pas trop toute cette saga pour le stage1. C'est seulement deux commandes de plus : script/bootstrap.sh && emerge system. Et là on a en principe un système dit optimisé. Je voit pas trop ce qu'on apprend de plus avec le stage1 ou 2. On doit quand même éditez nos fichiers de configuration a main et compilez notre noyau avec un stage 3. C'est pas plus long si on veut par la suite recompiler le système avec de nouveau use flag ou cflags...

----------

